# Duramax winter grille cover



## musclecarboy

I got a D-MAX winter cover (upper cover & bumper cover) from the dealer when I bought the truck earlier this year. Do many of you guys use it? Is it recommended under 32* only?

Thanks.


----------



## JD Dave

musclecarboy;598707 said:


> I got a D-MAX winter cover (upper cover & bumper cover) from the dealer when I bought the truck earlier this year. Do many of you guys use it? Is it recommended under 32* only?
> 
> Thanks.


Had mine since 02 and never used it yet.


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

I just use the grill covers easy on/off. They just don't get warm without them on.


----------



## NoFearDeere

I never have. When your plowing, it will make the truck too warm!


----------



## RBRONKEMA GHTFD

I used mine last year when it was really cold, it was in the negatives, kept it on and the truck was just as warm as if it was off, but I figure it was warmer with it on too. Also, I don't have the bumper cover for mine. I will pry run it again this year when it gets really cold, otherwise i leave it off.


----------



## Plowin in VT

I never ran mine on my old '04, even when it was -20.


----------



## Detroitdan

I always see old-timers running them on new Duramaxes, even when it's 40 degrees out. Totally and utterly unnecessary until it gets down below zero, and even then it isn't necessary, it just helps a little with the heat. These new trucks have so much management over everything it's amazing. It really says a lot for the HD cooling system that they can run them at 40 degrees and not burn up the truck.
I've had this argument before with guys, seems like guys that use them like them and convince themselves they are necessary. Personally, there are times plowing when I wouldn't mind a little more heat (I'm always opening the windows), but I'd be too afraid of running the temps up too high. After all, I'm either working the truck or travelling with a plow blade up in front of the grille. Rather keep what airflow I have. As for heat I bought a little $14 Walmart heater fan that plugs in the cigarette lighter. I put it under my seat facing forward blowing on my feet.
Tried one on a International S2500 one winter, when everybodys commercial trucks were freezing up. Couldn't drive it on the highway because it got hot and made the fan stay on trying to cool it.

I think it's just old school technology that we don't really need anymore, at least not at the temps I see. Do what you want, but I'll tell you I always shake my head and laugh when I see them on new trucks. You've got a fuel heater, right?

Anyway, that's just my opinionated opinion. I'm sure that if my circumstances were different maybe I'd want to try one. But I almost never drive on the highway, so 50 mph ain't enough to affect my old truck.


----------



## tuney443

Musclecarboy--Since you have the newest version of the Dmax,the LMM motor,the front cover really isn't needed.Your engine will get up to temperature just fine without it.I've had the first 3 versions,my first 2001 LB7 definitely needed it,just wouldn't warm up without it,my LLY and LBZ motors always ran fine without it.


----------



## ticki2

On the '03 which doesn't plow , It's on all winter . Have tried it without and found it gains about 1 mpg with it on . Has never gotten warm even at 50 deg and the fan doesn't come on . Around here in winter there is 20 to 30 deg differential between day and night so some depends on when you're using the truck . On the '02 which does plow , it's not used and no trouble coming up to temperature or getting hot . On a plow truck I'd be more affraid of trans temps than engine temps with the cover on . My 2 cents


----------



## JD Dave

tuney443;599854 said:


> Musclecarboy--Since you have the newest version of the Dmax,the LMM motor,the front cover really isn't needed.Your engine will get up to temperature just fine without it.I've had the first 3 versions,my first 2001 LB7 definitely needed it,just wouldn't warm up without it,my LLY and LBZ motors always ran fine without it.


He has an LB7.


----------



## tuney443

JD Dave;600216 said:


> He has an LB7.


You're right,didn't look at his sig.first time,just assumed it was new when he said he just got the truck from the dealer.


----------



## Yaz

Never ran one on my LLY. everything works perfect without it. 

Well almost..the outside temperature on my mirror says it like 90 degrees out when I have my plow on, i wish it was 90 degrees out lol. 
I even re located it down low on the radiator support but I think i need to extend the wires out to bed of truck to keep the engine heat from fooling it.

I'm wondering if's relocated in the newer LMM trucks with a plow prep?


----------



## lilweeds

I know mine gets a little too warm with the blade on driving at highway speeds so I don't use mine at all!


----------



## dmax plower

I have an 07 with a boss v plow engine gets to hot with covers on


----------



## nrplowguy

i have to use mine even when the temps are in the high 30s. NOTE to all that have done an exhaust 4 inch or bigger you will notice that you engine temp will be cooler so make sure you try it when plowing


----------



## TurbDies2500

I dont use mine. When I drive with the plow up that heats up the truck enough so it really isnt nessasry. I am pretty sure with the covers on an the plow the truck would heat up pretty hot.


----------



## farmboy52787

Yaz;602024 said:


> Never ran one on my LLY. everything works perfect without it.
> 
> Well almost..the outside temperature on my mirror says it like 90 degrees out when I have my plow on, i wish it was 90 degrees out lol.
> I even re located it down low on the radiator support but I think i need to extend the wires out to bed of truck to keep the engine heat from fooling it.
> 
> I'm wondering if's relocated in the newer LMM trucks with a plow prep?


Nope its not relocated. I noticed it whenever i put the plow on and finally got here to see if others had the problem. The new style winter fronts suck because they go from under the hood all the way underneath the valence and theres 2 holes for the tow hooks to stick out. Since my tow hooks are gone and theres plow mounts underneath the valence i ended up cutting the winter front in half so that it only covers the grill and it seems to work great, plenty of heat. I noticed in November when it was in the 20's it would take a lot more time for the cab to heat up. Anyways when the plow is on the temperature always reads 90 something and with it off and the winterfront on, it still reads about 15 degrees higher than what it is. Also i find it odd that it would cover up the transmission cooler as well because wouldnt you want it to be as cool as possible. And i run the truck all the time in tow haul mode with the sander full and the plow on, saves on brakes and with shifting gears that dont need to shift up when plowing.


----------



## Philbilly2

If you havve the plow on you will never need one. The only time that I use mine is when it is below 10 degrees out and I don't have the plow on. All it seems to do is keep the motor about 10-15 degrees warmer than without.


----------



## Diamond P

I have been looking for a winter cover for my 06 GMC. Anybody know of anyone selling?


----------



## JustinD

I use mine it helps warm up faster, I have used it with the plow on too, it got warmer but not overheating hot, it might go to 200* with the cover and plow, but I usually just take it off if I know I'm gonna plow.


----------



## ryan450r

Anyone want to sell me their cover that they don't use?


----------



## NICHOLS LANDSCA

ryan450r;1385295 said:


> Anyone want to sell me their cover that they don't use?


Try a diesel forum, they're for sale all the time


----------



## Philbilly2

ryan450r;1385295 said:


> Anyone want to sell me their cover that they don't use?


We also need to know what truck it is for.


----------



## ryan450r

05' Chevy 2500hd duramax.


----------

